# What it means to me



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)

I wanted to make a post not with bicycles, but more importantly to share what it really is that I love about this hobby. it's the great guys and gals who love the bikes that I truly love. feel free to post your people pictures. I didn't put this in the breakroom because I want the bike people in your lives.
here are some of the truly meaningful moments in my love for the hobby.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## RustyK (Apr 14, 2015)

Great stuff! It certainly is more about camaraderie than metal.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2015)

The pictures say it all Scott. People coming together to share their interests speaks volumes. Truly a beautiful thing! Rob.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## wspeid (Apr 14, 2015)

I haven't had the pleasure of meeting most folks here yet (on the wrong coast); but I'm really grateful for the mentorship and help and enthusiasm everyone here has shared.

Bill


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Great pics Scott. Makes me want to book a flight for another CC ride! A lot of great folks out there and I always have a great time. V/r Shawn

Daughter and me for first Shelby Invasion ride!


----------



## dboi4u (Apr 14, 2015)

What it means to me???? What it means to me is a shared vision and a shared passion every time I talk to a bike person I learn something new! Gives me an invaluable knowledge that is more valuable than the monetary aspect and value of the metal. Even though it's a hobby that it's dying with the older gentleman that have done it for years. it's up to us to continue the joy and the comradely of the hobby. It's a great hobby to meet and share the true value and essence of this hobby the connection we mutually share and it is what truly gives me value. Not the metal.!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Apr 14, 2015)

Great memories.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## partsguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kind of wish I took more pics of my adventures.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2015)

I love the topic Scott. I feel a little guilty as I scroll through all my pics and have a hard time finding any of the people I love to ride with. 












I recognize a bunch of the people in your pics and smile as I scroll through this thread.



I just took that one today.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for posting all the pictures Scott. If you ever get bored I would like to know who the Cabe members are in some of the pictures.


----------



## slick (Apr 15, 2015)

Great thread Scott. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## slick (Apr 15, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> Thanks for posting all the pictures Scott. If you ever get bored I would like to know who the Cabe members are in some of the pictures.












Ok, im down in front in the baby blue shirt with the dark blue hat. The other 2 photos are of my better looking half. That is the famous Karla i always speak of. She has a heck of a collection of vintage bikes, and she rides all of them. So when you guys part out a girls bike, remember this girl and think how great she would look  riding it instead of parting it out.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey Kim thanks, I've been thinking and I think I'll let everyone post which ones they are themselves, that way I don't upset anyone who would rather not have attention drawn to them.
that said, this is myself with one of my Super Streamline clones.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)

I think I'm going to call it here, there are probably a thousand more photos, but you get the idea. the people you see again and again are the core of our riding group, a group I am proud to be a part of. these photos cover a span from 2008 to present, and rides from San Diego to San Francisco. this weekend we ride with a Cabe member from across the country and I'll add photos of that ride Monday. making it out for a Cyclone Coaster ride has become a bucket list item for most old bike enthusiasts. it is this that is important to me. the bikes are very cool, but without the people they don't mean nearly as much. hope you enjoyed a sample of my photos, now go out and ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2015)

*MeaningFul Thread.....*

Very Cool Scott! Im proud to be a part of CC riders group as well; maybe not "Core" at this point, but I ride Vintage....
There are bunches of folks that dig seeing the old bikes; not as many that RIDE. I will try to take pics of people now too...
Great Thread; Topic; and pics.Thanks for posting











3 of the 4 bikes being ridden are sold or traded so people are more important....


----------



## rcole45 (Apr 17, 2015)

*Names*

I don't know how to post Scotts photo of me here, so I'm on page 1 post 3 second photo sitting on a bench at the Balboa doughnut shop where I hope to see you on Sunday.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)

rcole45 said:


> I don't know how to post Scotts photo of me here, so I'm on page 1 post 3 second photo sitting on a bench at the Balboa doughnut shop where I hope to see you on Sunday.


----------



## rcole45 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks Scott


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for posting these Scott!
Dang, we've had some good fun all over the state!
And we're always eating too!

John


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 17, 2015)

This is obviously photoshopped.


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 17, 2015)

Brian, Are those The Guns of Navarone?


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 17, 2015)

kingsilver said:


> Brian, Are those The Guns of Navarone?




I plead the 5th,and anything else I can plead.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Bump this to get more recent pics...
and boost Scott's @37fleetwood "likes received"


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 5, 2017)

Awesome thread Scott! Always great times out in CA. We made the trip from AZ this weekend. Here are some pics from a couple rides @iswingping  and I did out there this past weekend. Rode with @tripple3 saturday afternoon in Huntington, then rode Monrovia with @fordmike65 saturday night and then rode with @Desireé and the whole cyclone crew Sunday morning! Everyone from the cabe is always so welcoming everytime I come out to CA. Anywhere for that matter. I've met some of the best people I know through bikes. Truly is like my second family to me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> Awesome thread Scott! Always great times out in CA. We made the trip from AZ this weekend. Here are some pics from a couple rides @iswingping  and I did out there this past weekend. Rode with @tripple3 saturday afternoon in Huntington, then rode Monrovia with @fordmike65 saturday night and then rode with @Desireé and the whole cyclone crew Sunday morning! Everyone from the cabe is always so welcoming everytime I come out to CA. Anywhere for that matter. I've met some of the best people I know through bikes. Truly is like my second family to me.



I can't remember...was this before or _after _the 3-4 rounds of Jack & Cokes at First Cabin?


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I can't remember...was this before or _after _the 3-4 rounds of Jack & Cokes at First Cabin?



 In Josh's words this was B.C. Hahaha you could say crash or coke ethier way.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2017)

I suppose it is time for an update. some people have moved on, and others joined in. and for the record Mark, you are part of our core group.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2017)

all these from Yosemite.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2017)

more


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2017)

more


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2017)

more


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2017)

more


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2017)

more Yosemite


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2017)

this latest bunch posted today covers roughly from May-June 2015 to May-June 2016


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 6, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> That's my dog! I didn't know Veto had a Transporter?


----------



## higgens (Jun 6, 2017)

There is even a pic of a much younger me on page 2 chatting it up with blue


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 6, 2017)

higgens said:


> There is even a pic of a much younger me on page 2 chatting it up with blue



So that's his name! Beautiful dog. He looks just like Veto! Barry


----------

